# Vantage Guitar 50$ (Haliburton)



## sodapop (Aug 25, 2011)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

sodapop said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


Sold !


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

What a deal!!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

The pic is pretty tiny, and I did not see the original ad, but I have (what I think is) the same guitar but without the two tone. $50 was a steal. 

I wonder if @Frenchy99 snagged it. I think these are right up his alley.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Amazing deal !!!

Not me by the way, this is way too far from me....


----------

